# Grand Lakefront houseboat/Shuswap Lake



## lucy59

I booked this houseboat for my family (2 twin teenage boys) for June 2010 today.  We will probably fly into Seattle and ride train to Vancouver, spend the night there and obtain rental car to drive up to Salmon Arm.  I would appreciate any information on this resort or surrounding area since I have not been able to find many reviews, trip reports, etc.


----------



## BevL

We just got back on Saturday.  It's our third time using the houseboat.  Are you an owner?  Have you been on a houseboat before?  

The reason I ask if you're an owner is that there is some unrest with this particular resort.  I don't mean to scare you but it's probably something you should know if you're not an owner and have obtained through an exchange.

Bev


----------



## lucy59

Bev, I have not ever rented or exchanged into a houseboat.  We have one we own on the river here in south Louisiana.

I'm not an owner there - just did an exchange.  Can you give me more details about the situation you mentioned?  Thanks so much.


----------



## BevL

*Management issues.*

Basically the company that currently manages the houseboats is terminating their management agreement.  About six weeks ago, I received a letter saying that the board was looking for new management but was also seriously considering selling the houseboats due to maintenance issues, etc.

We were asked to send in a form saying what we thought about that, with a few options.  I spoke to the the management company just before we left who said that the vast majority of responses were to sell the boats and distribute the sale proceeds plus reserves between the owners.

Whether that will take place or how quickly it might is anybody's guess.


----------



## BevL

To answer more generally your question, the Shuswap lakes have about 1,000 kilometres (600 miles) of shoreline.  There are four arms that basically consist of an H shape.  You need to bring basically all your groceries.  there is a floating store at the narrows, the middle of the H, and a store at the end of a couple of the arms, but it's a long way.

There are towels and bedding (although not heavy blankets) on the boats.  There are two "staterooms", not large and the bed is up against a wall, a set of bunks near the back of the boat and a bed chesterfield in the living room.  Deck chairs, two bathrooms, dishes, pots and pans.  Microwave, all that stuff.  There is one small TV and a DVD player - no DVDs.  It's really pretty much camping on pontoons.  There are various waterfalls and hikes you can do at the various places you stop.

You can forage for wood and have a fire on the beach, or should be able to in June - it can get too dry later in the year and there are campfire bans.

Hope that helps.

Bev


----------



## eal

Hi Lucy,
I just got back from a week on a houseboat on Shuswap Lake too (Bev we should exchange pictures so that we can be on the lookout for each other in the future!)

There are three houseboat timeshares operating out of Twin Anchors Marinas.  According to Twin Anchors staff, the Grand, as Bev mentioned, is seriously considering getting out of the houseboat business altogether. 

Shuswap Lakes Resort Club operates another timeshare (RCI # 3665).  Fairmont also operates houseboats, and I think they bought Shuswap Lakes Resort recently.  If the Grand ceases operations before your holiday dates you should negotiate with RCI to get you another boat with SLRC or Fairmont (RCI just got Fairmont's BC locations affiliated in late August, RCI # C158).  

As for the trip, the lakes are beatiful, there are lots of wilderness areas, great bird-watching, and lots of places to beach the boat at night.  If you own a houseboat you know that it is like an RV on pontoons. Almost all of the boats we saw had hot tubs on the upper deck.  I will post a review very soon.

I hope everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## BevL

eal said:


> Hi Lucy,
> I just got back from a week on a houseboat on Shuswap Lake too (Bev we should exchange pictures so that we can be on the lookout for each other in the future!)
> 
> There are three houseboat timeshares operating out of Twin Anchors Marinas.  According to Twin Anchors staff, the Grand, as Bev mentioned, is seriously considering getting out of the houseboat business altogether.
> 
> Shuswap Lakes Resort Club operates another timeshare (RCI # 3665).  Fairmont also operates houseboats, and I think they bought Shuswap Lakes Resort recently.  If the Grand ceases operations before your holiday dates you should negotiate with RCI to get you another boat with SLRC or Fairmont (RCI just got Fairmont's BC locations affiliated in late August, RCI # C158).
> 
> As for the trip, the lakes are beatiful, there are lots of wilderness areas, great bird-watching, and lots of places to beach the boat at night.  If you own a houseboat you know that it is like an RV on pontoons. Almost all of the boats we saw had hot tubs on the upper deck.  I will post a review very soon.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you and your family.



Not to hijack the thread but we were on Grand 2.  Which boat were you on?  We were six 50-something adults who had campfires on nights we could and a few rousing watergun fights.  

The Grand boats are managed though Fairmont as well since Royal Host got out of it.

Also, the Grand boats are one of the only family of houseboats that do NOT have a hottub.  Also, while getting a houseboat in July or August through an exchange is extremely difficult - I'd rent mine before I exchanged it - June might be doable with another company if the Grand boats are not running.  I'll definitely keep the thread updated if I hear anything more.


----------



## lucy59

Thanks to both of you so much for info.  I will really be disappointed if we lose this, as all of these menfolks around here are really looking forward to it, plus my oldest who is in the Marines is going to try and meet us too.

I've never flown with fishing rods before, but I guess there's always a first.  One lady mentioned she brought a water trampoline, which I really don't know how you could do that - cheaply anyway?

First time to Washington and Canada.  If anyone has any bucket lists on visiting, please send to me.  Thanks again.


----------



## BevL

Vancouver could be several days, as well as Seattle, although I'm partial to Vancouver myself.  The Olympic Peninsula in WA state has much in the way of natural beauty.  Whistler is beautiful for a few days and lots of things to keep young men entertained there.  The Okanagan in central British Columbia is pleasant and has many wineries if wine tasting is your thing.

As I mentioned, I will definitely keep you updated and I hope you get to go.


----------



## eal

BevL said:


> Not to hijack the thread but we were on Grand 2.  Which boat were you on?  We were six 50-something adults who had campfires on nights we could and a few rousing watergun fights.



Ah!  the boat with the waterguns!  I remember it well.  

We were in Showboat VIII - 3 adults heavily into doing nothing at all...


----------



## BevL

eal said:


> Ah!  the boat with the waterguns!  I remember it well.
> 
> We were in Showboat VIII - 3 adults heavily into doing nothing at all...



Seriously?  If you saw us waterfighting you must have been in the gaggle of boats on the last beach before Salmon Arm Friday night?  Is Showboat VIII a Shuswap Lakes boat?


----------



## eal

Hi Bev,
Yes we were at Paradise Point in the large gaggle.  

Showboat VIII is a Shuswap Lakes Resort Club boat that I booked through my Geoholiday membership, which has a EOY Sept week with them for some strange reason.  

Most Geo members live in Ontario and don't seem interested in a houseboat vacation out west, so we have been able to book it twice now.  

And I think we have now officially hijacked this thread...


----------



## lucy59

Do any of you have pictures of your week there that you wouldn't mind sharing?  I would love to see more than just the itty bitty picture that is on RCI.........


----------



## BevL

I'm sorry, we didn't really take any of the boat as this was our third time.


----------



## eal

Hi Lucy,
My husband the designated photographer just finished organizing our houseboat trip pics.  He will be posting them on his website soon, I will email you the link a soon as they are up.


----------



## barto

*Any updates?*

Just wondering if there were any updates to the situation with Grand Lakefront... still operating?  I have a late June exchange there through DAE & was going to rent it out (our plans have changed, sadly) so was wondering if things are still OK there - appreciate any info you might have, thanks!

Bart


----------



## DeniseM

Did you know that DAE doesn't allow exchanges to be rented?  *More Info.*


----------



## BevL

The letter I just got (and I sent a PM to Lucy) was that they houseboats will be running through 2010 so you should be fine.

No idea what their plans are for after that.  They're talking about "expanding inventory in Western Canada."  I for one have no intention of paying maintenance fees for anything BUT a houseboat timeshare.  But we will see.


----------



## Dave53

BevL, did you mean you heard that Fairmont will be putting the houseboats back on the lake in 2010? Last I heard (mid-March) that wouldn't be happening. We're booked for late July and I'll have a few disappointed relatives if the season doesn't go ahead. 

Lucy59, I sure hope you get to make your trip. We've been out 7 times and have to say it's one of the best vacations ever. If you're interested I can pass along some tips on things I learned to make the week even more enjoyable.


----------



## BevL

Dave53 said:


> BevL, did you mean you heard that Fairmont will be putting the houseboats back on the lake in 2010? Last I heard (mid-March) that wouldn't be happening. We're booked for late July and I'll have a few disappointed relatives if the season doesn't go ahead.
> 
> Lucy59, I sure hope you get to make your trip. We've been out 7 times and have to say it's one of the best vacations ever. If you're interested I can pass along some tips on things I learned to make the week even more enjoyable.



Fairmont no longer operates the houseboats for the Grand Lakefront resort.  Here are a few sections of the spring newsletter that I was referring to:

"On October 1, 2009 we moved our management contract from Fairmont Resort Properties (FRP) to Pigeon Holdings Inc. in Canmore, Alberta. The notice of termination provided to us by FRP necessitated this move. . . . 

The Houseboats are already reserved for all but a couple of weeks for the 2010 season. As previously discussed, we will be shutting down our houseboat operation at the end of 2010. We are still exploring options for new Western Canadian inventory."

That's all I know although I've written requesting more information.

As I previously mentioned, last summer when Fairmont was still running things, I inquired about what responses they were getting to their survey - the majority of owners were in favour of attempting to sell the boats and distributing proceeds.  And as I mentioned, I have no intention of paying $900 a year for maintenance fees for a Mexican property or anything else that doesn't float on pontoons, so it could be interesting.

Bev


----------



## John Cummings

lucy59 said:


> I booked this houseboat for my family (2 twin teenage boys) for June 2010 today.  We will probably fly into Seattle and ride train to Vancouver, spend the night there and obtain rental car to drive up to Salmon Arm.  I would appreciate any information on this resort or surrounding area since I have not been able to find many reviews, trip reports, etc.



If it was me, I would spend a couple nights or so in Seattle. It is a good city to visit. We stay right downtown at the Grand Hyatt. I would rent the car in Seattle and drive up to British Columbia. You should have no problem taking the rental car into Canada. I have taken a rental car from Washington into British Columbia with no problems. You either drive straight from Seattle to Salmon Arm bypassing Vancouver or you can drive up to Vancouver if you want to see the city.

Renting the car in Seattle will save you a lot of money and hassle. Coordinating with the train is a pain and you have a lot more flexibility if you just rent the car when you arrive in Seattle and drop it off when you leave.


----------



## barto

DeniseM said:


> Did you know that DAE doesn't allow exchanges to be rented?  *More Info.*



Thanks for that - will adjust our plans accordingly.


----------



## randyz

John Cummings said:


> If it was me, I would spend a couple nights or so in Seattle. It is a good city to visit. We stay right downtown at the Grand Hyatt. I would rent the car in Seattle and drive up to British Columbia. You should have no problem taking the rental car into Canada. I have taken a rental car from Washington into British Columbia with no problems. You either drive straight from Seattle to Salmon Arm bypassing Vancouver or you can drive up to Vancouver if you want to see the city.
> 
> Renting the car in Seattle will save you a lot of money and hassle. Coordinating with the train is a pain and you have a lot more flexibility if you just rent the car when you arrive in Seattle and drop it off when you leave.



I would go with John's reccomendation. I frequently drive to Seattle and fly from there so much cheaper than Vancouver where I live. Coincidentally, I am planning a Seattle to New Orleans flight later this year. Southwest Air is just so much cheaper than anything direct from Vancouver. 

June will be a great time of year, weather should be good, but little chance of being stifling hot and the usual fire bans. And of course the crowds are less.

From Vancouver to Shuswap you have a great choice of circle routes to drive. The fastest route is approx 4 hours from Vancouver. Sea-Tac to Vancouver is 3 hours drive with an average border wait. (Try not to cross Sunday afternoon/evening).

Examples of the routes you can take:
Outbound: Vancouver to Kamloops/Shuswap via Fraser Canyon (#1) or Coquihalla (#5)
Return: (a) Fraser Canyon or Coquihalla whichever you didn't take.
(b) Okanagan Valley wine country and then Hope-Princeton (#3) to Vancouver
(c) Okanagan Valley through to Washington State then back to Seattle via Stevens Pass/Leavenworth
(d) From Kamloops to Lilloet, then on the Duffy Lake Road to Whistler, then the Sea to Sky back to Vancouver

Give me an idea of the time you have and your interests and I could suggest stops along the way, depending on your needs. For example, using the Whistler route you could do a 1 hour hike to a glacier lake (could even fish there), ride the peak to peak the highest gondola in the world, zipline, etc..

If you take the Hope-Princeton route, you can visit wineries, and I could suggest a day hike into the alpine along the way, the wild flowers should be blooming by late June.

One last thing, you need a fresh water fishing license (not salt water) here in BC here is the link, you can make an e purchase.  http://www.fishing.gov.bc.ca/

Have a great trip
Randy


----------



## BevL

BevL said:


> . . . As I previously mentioned, last summer when Fairmont was still running things, I inquired about what responses they were getting to their survey - the majority of owners were in favour of attempting to sell the boats and distributing proceeds.  And as I mentioned, I have no intention of paying $900 a year for maintenance fees for a Mexican property or anything else that doesn't float on pontoons, so it could be interesting.
> 
> Bev



Just a bit of an update although this is more my personal vent than anything else.

Just got a newsletter from this club advertising the houseboats for sale AND MY BILL FOR 2011 MAINTENANCE.  Yep, paying maintenance on a houseboat that they're selling - good one, huh?  And they didn't even have the common sense or decency to adjust the maintenance fees (which are $900 per year because of the expense of running houseboats).

I wrote back in March, again in May asking for information on what the plan was with shutting down the houseboat operations.  Both times I informed them that I had no interest in alternate properties.  I wasn't even given the courtesy of a return email saying they had received my letters.

So we shall see what happens.  My husband suggested that they may just be hoping that some folks that haven't used their timeshare will just pay the bill without really realizing what's going on.


----------



## LDnJC

Hi BevL,
We are also GLRC members and are trying to decide what to do about the timeshare. Did you find out any further information or make any decisions on what to do with your week?
We have a biennial week, so our maintenance fee is  only $400/yr, and they are offering and upgrade to an annual year for $550 one time fee. And ... they say that annual maintenance will only be $500 per year.
It sounds like a good deal to upgrade for only $100/yr extra maintenance.
But ... still not sure.

LD


----------



## BevL

LDnJC said:


> Hi BevL,
> We are also GLRC members and are trying to decide what to do about the timeshare. Did you find out any further information or make any decisions on what to do with your week?
> We have a biennial week, so our maintenance fee is  only $400/yr, and they are offering and upgrade to an annual year for $550 one time fee. And ... they say that annual maintenance will only be $500 per year.
> It sounds like a good deal to upgrade for only $100/yr extra maintenance.
> But ... still not sure.
> 
> LD



I email them about once a month just following up, asking for communication and telling them I'm not paying my maintenance fees for anything that's not on pontoons.  Haven't heard a word although I do get acknowledgements that they've received my email.

Did you receive this upgrade offer recently?  And what are they upgrading you to?  I'm assuming some sort of membership for their Banff and Mexico weeks?  

I'm fine with just letting my houseboat timeshares go, frankly we couldn't use them anymore anyway and they're cost prohibitive to use for exchanging.  As long as they stop sending me invoices for maintenance fees, I'll be fine with that.


----------



## LDnJC

BevL said:


> I email them about once a month just following up, asking for communication and telling them I'm not paying my maintenance fees for anything that's not on pontoons.  Haven't heard a word although I do get acknowledgements that they've received my email.
> 
> Did you receive this upgrade offer recently?  And what are they upgrading you to?  I'm assuming some sort of membership for their Banff and Mexico weeks?
> 
> I'm fine with just letting my houseboat timeshares go, frankly we couldn't use them anymore anyway and they're cost prohibitive to use for exchanging.  As long as they stop sending me invoices for maintenance fees, I'll be fine with that.



They are offering to upgrade us from 1 week every 2 years to 1 week every year. Right now we are paying $400/year, so end up paying $800 to get the week every second year. They are offering an annual week with $500/year maintenance. It feels like we would be getting twice as much as we currently have ... but you're right ... twice as much of what? Not sure at this point.

I still haven't had any response from them. I have sent a couple emails and left 3-4 voice mail messages and no call back. Some were made when I got off work and were after their office was closed for the day ... asking for a call back. Some were made in the middle of the day and there was no answer then either.
But I have the maintenance cheque sitting on my desk waiting to get some answers. I see they have updated the website with information from the member survey as of Jan 18, 2010 ... that was 3 days ago. But still no response to any of my attempts at contacting the management company.
Maintenance fees were due Jan 15, so not sure what to do.
LDnJC


----------

